# BSOD related to usbfilter.sys / ntsokrnl.exe



## wgambella (Sep 30, 2013)

All,

HELP HELP HELP
I am at wits end. I have explored assistance from the folks at HP with no help. Getting BSOD multiple times per day. Each time it is the same type of crash. POWER STATE DRIVER FAILURE, mentions module ntoskrnl.exe, and the conclusion always points back to usbfilter.sys. I have updated all drivers. I have done a soft re-install of the OS. Here is the analysis from WhoCrashed:

I really don't know what to do at this point.




System Information (local)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

computer name: WARREN
windows version: Windows 8 , 6.2, build: 9200
windows dir: C:\windows
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD A6-5400K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AMD586, level: 21
2 logical processors, active mask: 3
RAM: 5851049984 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1920118784




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Mon 9/30/2013 1:41:59 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\093013-37549-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8007DD37F0, 0xFFFFF80258E0FB40, 0xFFFFF9800C522CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Mon 9/30/2013 9:36:30 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\093013-32978-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA80085244E0, 0xFFFFF801A400FB40, 0xFFFFF9800C7EACA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Mon 9/30/2013 7:18:58 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\093013-34991-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8007E0C5C0, 0xFFFFF800A320FB40, 0xFFFFF9800C392CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 9/29/2013 11:30:14 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092913-35552-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8008DD37F0, 0xFFFFF80100447770, 0xFFFFF9800C2C4CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 9/29/2013 3:37:07 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092913-32276-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA80084C57F0, 0xFFFFF8030BF83B40, 0xFFFFF9800C3BACA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 9/29/2013 9:02:00 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092913-33446-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8008E2E7F0, 0xFFFFF802C680FB40, 0xFFFFF9800C0C6CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sat 9/28/2013 8:40:08 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092813-35583-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8007C227F0, 0xFFFFF8012192EB40, 0xFFFFF9800B182CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Fri 9/27/2013 8:00:49 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092713-34866-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: usbfilter.sys (usbfilter+0x6F5D) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFF9800D9447F0, 0xFFFFF80097A08770, 0xFFFFF9800E366CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbfilter.sys
product: AMD USB Filter Driver
company: Advanced Micro Devices
description: AMD USB Filter Driver
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: usbfilter.sys (AMD USB Filter Driver, Advanced Micro Devices). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE



On Fri 9/27/2013 5:12:12 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092713-29468-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFF9800D8687F0, 0xFFFFF8020D40FB40, 0xFFFFF9800DB54CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Fri 9/27/2013 9:25:30 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092713-32853-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFF9801B81A7F0, 0xFFFFF801F16DEB40, 0xFFFFF980DF9CACA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Wed 9/25/2013 10:35:04 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092513-43649-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFF9800C6187F0, 0xFFFFF80089A0FB40, 0xFFFFF9800D0A6CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Tue 9/24/2013 9:32:45 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\092413-28704-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFF980EB6827F0, 0xFFFFF8005FECFB40, 0xFFFFF980D8F46CA0)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 9/19/2013 4:31:47 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\091913-27877-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x4, 0x12C, 0xFFFFFA800BB1C880, 0xFFFFF80093608790)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Wed 9/18/2013 8:04:36 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\091813-21434-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA800855D1B0, 0xFFFFF80258FEFB40, 0xFFFFFA80082EA840)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Wed 9/18/2013 3:30:18 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\091713-36207-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA800AA8F7F0, 0xFFFFF801E9EAFB40, 0xFFFFFA8006505010)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

18 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. Only 15 are included in this report. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

usbfilter.sys (AMD USB Filter Driver, Advanced Micro Devices)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.


Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information. 

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is actually responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. Even although you have updated the drivers - download this one please
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0010

if it results in a report that the one in use is newer - please install this one and reboot, then please ensure that an update to it is not installed and retest the computer

3. Post the full model details please of the HP

4. Disconnect all external USB devices, if you have any connected and retest

5. Open control Panel, device manager, expand the entry usb controllers and then on each root hub, right click, click properties, click the power management tab and UNCHECK allow the computer to turn off power to this device, exit out by clicking ok.
Reboot and test

6. Finally if the problem is NOT solved please run this and copy and paste the results
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

I realise some specs are provided in your post, but please send that.


----------

